# Magnetic Ride - Any good?



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

VW cars such as the Golf GTI & Scirocco have the DCC (Dynamic Chassis Control) feature, which seems to work very well and has received good reviews. The Audi equivalent is 'Magnetic Ride' yet almost nobody seems to spec this in their TT build, despite it being a standard feature on the TTS. I wonder why this is? Does the cost of £1095 put people off or maybe it just doesn't work very well. When used in conjunction with 'Drive Select' I would have thought that it would make the TT a better car. Does anyone have experience of Magnetic Ride or have a view about why it very rarely seems to be chosen as an optional extra?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Well liked system, generally referred to as excellent, used by many manufacturers.
See the wiki article: 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MagneRide

Audi Media Services Graphic:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Arbalest said:


> VW cars such as the Golf GTI & Scirocco have the DCC (Dynamic Chassis Control) feature, which seems to work very well and has received good reviews. The Audi equivalent is 'Magnetic Ride' yet almost nobody seems to spec this in their TT build, despite it being a standard feature on the TTS. I wonder why this is? Does the cost of £1095 put people off or maybe it just doesn't work very well. When used in conjunction with 'Drive Select' I would have thought that it would make the TT a better car. Does anyone have experience of Magnetic Ride or have a view about why it very rarely seems to be chosen as an optional extra?


According to the link above, only the R8/TT has magnetic ride.






More information,


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

More detailed info in the KB, here: viewtopic.php?f=43&t=332505

I have MR on my current TTRS and it works well. I'd certainly have it again on any other TT or similar car where it was standard or an option.

I'd guess that some people are out off by the cost of the option and the secondary cost if/when replacement becomes necessary, amongst a host of other reasons.

With 'drive select' on the Mk 3 and the ability to configure a 'personal setting' within drive select I think it would offer increased flexibility of use.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

With the drive select option now available I would definitely go for it. Not only do you have the standard settings of comfort, dynamic, economy but the option to configure your own setting in individual mode. For example dynamic steering, economy throttle and gear changes (S Tronic req'd) and comfort suspension, or any combination of the 3 if you've spec'd the relevant options. 
Worth noting though audi drive select is switchable on the dash of all variants of TT but if you do not have the mag ride (active suspension) or S Tronic then the only item that gets altered by changes of selection is the throttle.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Templar said:


> With the drive select option now available I would definitely go for it. Not only do you have the standard settings of comfort, dynamic, economy but the option to configure your own setting in individual mode. For example dynamic steering, economy throttle and gear changes (S Tronic req'd) and comfort suspension, or any combination of the 3 if you've spec'd the relevant options.
> Worth noting though audi drive select is switchable on the dash of all variants of TT but if you do not have the mag ride (active suspension) or S Tronic then the only item that gets altered by changes of selection is the throttle.


wrong. you can select everything even without mag. ride (except suspension obviously). you can even adjust engine noise and quattro (on quattro models).

mag ride is probably very good (never tried) and i would probably spec it..


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

^^^^If its not spec'd /optioned you can't select it. I'm also on about the mechanics not the exhaust flap variants and piped speaker engine noises. What about the manual gearbox, what's it do to that ?
Never mentioned the Haldex in my previous comments, dynamic mode works in a similar way to my S4 black edition that I spec'd with the sports differential then yes it can bias a little more torque to the rear axle, but still wouldn't work as well as the proper Quattro albeit better than the earlier Haldex. Chances are you won't even notice it :wink:


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

On UK roads, no! Both my TTS and RS had it and the ride/handling was very inconsistent because of it. On a damp road it was very jittery, not wet, but damp. Can't explain why, but it was the same with both cars. Of course, hit the sport button and it transforms the ride into something completely God awful. If you can avoid it, do! One option you really don't need to waste money on IMO. It might of course be improved on the mk3 TT, we shall see as I note it's standard on the new TTS again. I tried a new S3 with it and same old issues I'm afraid, so it doesn't bode well for the TTS. Of course Journo's and Audi sales people love it :roll: Thankfully, on the new RS3 it's an option I won't be ticking the box for...


----------



## Jinx32 (Feb 27, 2015)

I have neck and back issues, therefore I am curious how firm the ride is on the Comfort setting. Drove an S3 and it didn't seem too stiff. Any opinions? Need to compare it to the RC 350 F-Sport.


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

in my TT MKII, I took MR to improve comfort of the Sline suspension (18' wheels).

In comfort mode, it is clearly more comfortable than the standard 18'. In sport Mode, it is clearly harder than standard.

Now, I heard that comfort of the MKIII is much better than MKII (which I sincerely doubt), so I have basically the same question.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I have an MK2 with MR, and I've gone through quite a bit of effort to soften the ride for craptacular roads. I have very lightweight wheels, and have even installed MSSKITS adjustable "Streets" in front and rear. Does all of the above help? Certainly. Is it still compliant enough for the worst urban pot-hole infested roads? Absolutely not. *sigh*. "Comfort" mode on the MK2 should really mean "less terrible". So not only did I special order my MK3 with a mag ride option (even though one nearly to my spec less the MR was sitting on the lot), I spent >$3000 more to make the car ride they way it needs to on crappy roads and STILL haven't reached satisfaction.

Honestly, if the reports on the MK3 implementation of MR aren't anything short of miraculous I'm going to skip it when I order my MK3 in a few years. I don't expect a short wheelbase luxury hatchback to have the same ride as a Bentley, but if a Golf GTI can have a nicer ride than a bespoke TT with MR, then I can only conclude that there is too much "Nuremberg ring" influence.


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

moda said:


> in my TT MKII, I took MR to improve comfort of the Sline suspension (18' wheels).
> 
> In comfort mode, it is clearly more comfortable than the standard 18'. In sport Mode, it is clearly harder than standard.
> Now, I heard that comfort of the MKIII is much better than MKII (which I sincerely doubt), so I have basically the same question.


 It's a while back, but I've just changed over, so I'll reply. I had mag ride on a Mk2 and have just switched to a Mk3 without. The mag ride made it more plush to cruise round town and one could abuse speed bumps more. On the Mk3 without, the whole thing is tauter and more sporty, and i also have 19" instead of 18". It is still an acceptable ride for passengers who have different priorities. Overall, it feels a more purposeful and clear sports car without, though not having it renders the drive select modes borderline not much use. With the changes in the MMI it's probably good to have one less thing to fiddle with, too


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

I wanted Mag. Ride as I has PASM on my Cayman which was good in Normal, but Sport too hard for UK crap roads. 
When I asked the salesman he said he had driven both and couldn't tell which was which. I think he was referring to the MKII as he now admits he hasn't driven a TTS yet with MR.
However I got a prebuilt car without as couldn't find one with unless it was crazy high spec. and I am very pleased with the MK III S Line ride.
As someone said one less feature to mess about with, I agree as haven't bothered with the Drive Select at all yet, just left it in Auto as the salesman suggested. Enough to do whilst driving switching screens between Radio stations and all the others.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Nothing can deal with shit roads and giant potholes - no car I have been in in London gets through those roads in anything like a comfy ride. Maybe an SUV would? So not sure why people who are thinking of buying a low to the ground sporty car are too worried about it?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

As someone said above, with the state of UK roads, I would not have mag ride on a car again - unless it was for track use.

Don't get me wrong, it is very good, but I am 95% convinced it was the cause of the leak on my front shocks on my R8, pot holes in the UK have a lot to answer for! I know of two other R8's that have been to my local dealer, for the very same problem, both had mag ride. Could be a weak item, but I would be surprised.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Had it on a few cars, id say yes, its a must.
The system has dual modes and they sit either sides of the old type suspension in terms of firmness allowing you to pick your ride.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I had them on the previous TT and I miss them on the TTrs because of the 20"...I don't know if on the mk3 there is the same problem not allowing magnetic ride on 20", but even if the TT doesn't have grip problems without mag ride, I can't drive without them!!

regards the potholes, mag ride suspension are active so can modify its strength and reactivity during the ride, corner, low/high speed and also rough roads.. the only difference, over the great grip, is that you can feel more the road, potholes included!


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I spent a day today tootling around switching on different settings with Drive Select on the same various roads and the Mag Ride definitely comes into play to make the ride better. Would I choose it on a Sport or SLine? Probably not, but, as standard on a TTS it's worth it.

So, if you're up for a Sport or SLine for whatever reason, then DO spec it and then drive a discount so that it doesn't cost so much!

Ian.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

In North America the only way to get Mag Ride is to go TTS.
Salesman says it will come for the TT, but for now it's a TTS exclusive here.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Very strange thing..but I saw lately Audi add optionals after 7/8 months after the new car so if you are lucky/bad to buy the car immediately, you can be disappointed about that!!
I talk for my experience because I spent 3thousand for 19" on the mk2 and after almost a year, Audi launched s-line and the difference for the 19" was 1/4 of I paid!


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

I very rarely used it on my Mk2 3.2. It just made things firm up and to me didn't really improve anything.

I've read it can make things softer on the Mk3, but I don't have that on mine, so can't compare


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I think traditional suspension is more predictable, just my opinion having had both.


----------

